# The "average" bra size



## KrazyPhish (Dec 14, 2007)

According to this article The boom in busts: breasts getting bigger - National - theage.com.au the average bra size in Australia is 14C/12D (36C/34D), my other internet resources all appear to say that it's similar in the U.S.

Is any one actually this size?

I'm an 8/30 D so I'm not 'average", none of my friends fit this "average" size either... maybe every one where I live just has narrower backs or wider backs than size 12 and 14 and less common cup sizes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's impossible for my to find bras in my size, I've found a few stores that have just brought in 8A and 8AA, so that's a step forward I s'pose, they're finally recognising that there are small women out there... they just can't accept that they have boobs and make bigger cup sizes for them yet




Bigger bra sizes are also s'posed to be making an appearance in stores more and more as well.

That article I posted recognise that bra sizes vary a lot so maybe manufacturers will too? I certainly hope so!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a very similar problem. My back size is 8, but I'm a double D to an E cup. It is absolutely impossible, and if you can find them, they are not very attractive. I don't know anyone who is that size, some of my friends have wider backs but smaller cups, I'd say the average (amongst my friends only



is around 10-12C..

But you're definately not alone in the bra size issue!


----------



## LilDee (Dec 14, 2007)

lol! i know.. i think they chose an average by just the size of the breast.. not considering the frame and the back.. etc...

I'm a 30F / 28FF.. which will also vary depending on the make of the bra.. But the cup part is comparable to a 36C cup.. It is all in comparison to the back size..

There is a riduculous amount of women wearing the wrong size.. or who are a so-called "off size".. which is why I opened my store in January to find cute bras upto Kcup!! Most people who come in i've noticed are 32-36 E-G!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm a 36C.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah I think it makes sense. People getting bigger meaning breasts are going to be bigger.

Anyway I'm a 32C and even then, it's still hard to find cute ones in my size. I always see 34Cs but not nearly as many as my size.


----------



## adela_dawn (Dec 14, 2007)

im a 32DD...i can never find bras that fit properly.if this is the average size how come all the bras in clothing stores never go up of this size.


----------



## na2a (Dec 14, 2007)

i would kill for bigger boobs, i'm totally flat


----------



## NYchic (Dec 14, 2007)

That's so true because when I go bra shopping, I cant find any bras my size. And I am not even small, I wear a 34C but all the bras are like D's. And to the girl who said she is flat, be happy, I wish I was a B (I am hoping to get into a B once I drop the last 15 pounds to get to my GW). Having big boobs is not so great, you cant wear a lot of cute tops/


----------



## Anthea (Dec 14, 2007)

When I go bra shopping I am right on average a Australian 14C, not that I have real breasts but my frame is a size 14 Australian in the chest and back area. For me there is no problem getting a bra to fit properly although my bras are on the boring side as I wear forms. I do have a problem getting non stretch tops with sleaves to fit, I have wide shoulders and I often have to go to a size 16 so its fits ok up top and then it swims on me down below.


----------



## Nox (Dec 15, 2007)

This is exactly why I got into making my own bras a while ago. The commercial brands usually don't have the proportions right for someone my size. The only place I can reliably get a decent fit is Frederick's of Hollywood.

If I were to walk into a Victoria's Secret right now, I would have one attendant tell me I'm a 32A, another will say 34A, another will say 32B, another will say 30B, another will say we don't have your size here (which is closest to the truth.

Another option for us girls who have smaller back circumferences is to order from Asian vendors. Their proportions are cut differently to give more support. The cups are closer together, the back band will not be loose, and they reposition the bra straps a little better to fit.


----------



## Gboo531 (Dec 15, 2007)

*sighs* I'm a 36 A.....tis a sad sad thing. =( can fit into a 34 B tho....makes me feel alittle better!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 15, 2007)

God you all make me feel huge. I wear an 18 top and 42D bra.


----------



## Gboo531 (Dec 15, 2007)

totally jelous of YOU lisa...I wish I was bigger...then maybe I'd hit a true B cup...there are middle school girls with bigger racks than myself.... *groans*


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 15, 2007)

ummm ive noticed like the average super model has like 34B size boobs.

so i always joke around saying i dont have the super model body but i have the super model boob size.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 15, 2007)

I wish my tits where back to their original C-cup size. Bah.

I'm a 36D-36/DD now - hate it!


----------



## lzwatts (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm happy with my 34 B cup. If I were bigger it just would not look right on me even though I'm 5'7''. They are still perky without any surgery...and I don't have any problem with the way clothes fit.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm currently a 36D. I gained weight and went up a cup size. Now that I've lost weight I'm back to a D again and I like it that way. Much easer for me to find bras.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a 38D


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 17, 2007)

I am a 36B but at Victoria's Secret for some reason I'm a 38B. Their bras are too tight in my actual size. Some bras I fit a 36C also... *shrugs* lol, it all depends. I'd RATHER consider myself the 36C but I know thats just not true. Damn haha.


----------



## Saja (Dec 17, 2007)

I WAS a 42 DDD, which wasnt the right cup size, but the biggest I could get and if I went up a band size, that didnt work either. Aparently Im just a D now....but I wont know for sure for like a month. To excited to go bra shopping haha


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm 32B/C


----------



## Christie ann (Dec 17, 2007)

36B. But just barely a B, perhaps an A-. No one in my family is very big in the breast department.


----------



## Karren (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Christie ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 36B. But just barely a B, perhaps an A-. No one in my family is very big in the breast department. We might be related?? Our family has the same problem.. Even the women! Lol. Its called the Hutton curse.. Small breasted man haters.. Goes way way back.. 
I'm actually a 38 A - B due to my pitutary condition.. But thanks to the wonders of chemistry I use a 38 C.... Just looks more natural... That make me above average?


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm 16 and a 34C, the biggest in my family! Does that make me above average?


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 18, 2007)

at victorias secret i wear a 32B. idk i guess that's pretty average.


----------



## earthtonez (Dec 19, 2007)

I get most of my bras from Victoria's Secret.

I actually try to minimize them. I am a 36D.


----------



## bellagia (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm a 34B, and for the most part I have too many choices. Every time I walk into a victorias secret, I want to buy everything.


----------



## kitsune89 (Dec 20, 2007)

I am a 36B


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think its funny when girls say they want big boobs. Girls no you dont they are an aweful pain. I had a C cup when I was 13-14 and it was aweful, it hurt so bad. Now I have a D i could actually wear a DD but dont, and its still a pain and hurts worse. Girls who arm smaller dont know how lucky they are. Id kill to have some small ones! I wanna get a reduction but im scared of surgry.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Dec 22, 2007)

i'm a 32D - i wish mine were smaller since i'm very petite and they look ridiculous on me. beside, it's hard to find cute bras in this particular size. =(


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 22, 2007)

Im a 38DD.

Only ugly bras most of the time.

Or i pay a million dollars at victorias secret.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Dec 23, 2007)

Im a 36c but Id like to be a lil bigger.


----------



## enyadoresme (Dec 31, 2007)

i'm a 34B/32B and i always find my bra size lol (its actually right in between at 33)

when i was younger i used to want bigger boobs cause guys tend to like that

but i can wear cute tops (and not look flat) and the guys i've been with like my bewbs so i've learned to like them too...don't really wanna change them


----------



## kissedbyfire (Dec 31, 2007)

32 DDD or 34D to DD depending on the maker. I LOVE being bustier but the way I'm built I'm cleavage challenged and I don't look that busty at all. Finding bras is near impossible if I'm looking for something sexy. My options are all but limited to granny bras. Nordstrom does have more brands and they offer a larger selection of sizes. Felina is my favorite brand.

Being busty is nice but don't get me into the problems with button up shirts and keeping the things CLOSED. I'm known to accidentally give people a show just because I've shifted my body a certain way.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm a 36C, but I am also at my heaviest. When I am skinny ( size 5 or 7) My boobs are really small. Like a B. I like having C's now, but I am like outgrowing a size 12 here.....Anyhoo, Whats up with all u girls having big boobs abd being skinny. I am so jealous!


----------



## charlottey (Jan 1, 2008)

34 b/c


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 1, 2008)

I used to be 36A...but then i gained a lil weight so I'm a 36B now. The only thing I'd like to do is a lose a lil bit of the stomach w/o losing my boobs! lol


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to be 36A...but then i gained a lil weight so I'm a 36B now. The only thing I'd like to do is a lose a lil bit of the stomach w/o losing my boobs! lol Exactly~!!!!!!!


----------



## breathless (Jan 2, 2008)

i'm a 38 DD, and i can't seem to ever find the right size for mee!! aaaaa.


----------



## Saja (Jan 2, 2008)

I am now a 42 C.....id like to be a 38 C in a the next few months though.


----------



## Lyndebe (Jan 2, 2008)

36D and only 1 bra in the world fits me, made by Playtex


----------



## blackenese~babi (Jan 2, 2008)

hi im like 14 and i know im still developing but from now i can tell ive got really small breasts im a 30a and it looks like im devolping slower cos my breasts dont hurt at all


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 5, 2008)

Oddly I'm a 34 C... I wish I was 36 C there's TONS of adorable bras for that size!


----------



## camaiu (Jan 5, 2008)

36C here, sometimes 36D. For the most part I'm happy about my size, but sometimes I get jealous at the girls that can get away with the tiny tops without wearing a bra! I still haven't found truly "great" bras. I think people are blinded by victoria's secret, which aren't even close to top quality imo. Unfortunately, that and Fredericks are all I see in stores that have cute bras.


----------



## ADMpleasure (Jan 11, 2008)

I am a 32DD and can't even find bras my size. I can usually get away with 34D's at VS and Fredricks does carry some 32DD.


----------



## lilyann86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm a 38C, Unfortunately wish I was a A cup


----------



## jade408 (Jan 18, 2008)

I am about a 36H. Yup. Pretty annoying. ANd you can rarely find button down shirts. And I have a really short torso. And a high waist. I would love to go down a few cups. But I guess it won't be happening anytime soon. You DDs are lucky!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Jan 18, 2008)

I usually wear a size 40 - C !


----------



## peachface (Jan 18, 2008)

Hm. I guess I am an average.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beth3 (Jan 20, 2008)

I am a 32DDD. Yea, I know they are not God given breast but on my small body frame they look pretty good. I just want to say thank goodness for breast forms.

The only store I can find any good 32DDD bras is at Macys. That is the largest cup size in a 32 that they carry. The price range is $25.00 up to $40.00.


----------



## Tanny (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm a 38 G ... Waayyyy too big , I wish I was smaller, they each probably weigh like a bag of sugar!


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 23, 2008)

I consider myself very lucky. I am pretty much a 34B but usually don't wear bras. I could not imagine being bigger. Yeah for small boobs.


----------



## CDAAAAAAAAH (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm a 36C and my favorite bras are carried by Target. I'm not sure what the brand name is but they snap in the front and the straps cross in the back. Great support!


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm a 32 D and it is hard to find bras that fit me. If I had paid for these things I'd want my money back haha. I do with they were smaller so I could fit into cute shirts and not have to get size mediums or larges, but oh well, that's life!


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bleh, so many of you are making me feel sooooo tiny. I'm a 34B.


----------



## Trixie24 (Jan 25, 2008)

Im below average I guess. Im a 34B. No complaints though, they look and fit my body just right!


----------



## Ardin (Jan 26, 2008)

I was totally wearing the wrong size, I sort out assistance which directed me to a 34D... omg my life has changed dramatically!


----------



## Jesse69 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a 36B at 5' 4" tall. I mostly never find anything I like at Victoria Secret and I think everything there is overpriced! If I want fancy expensive lingerie I'd buy certain Wacaol styles. But I'm happy with the cheap Liz Clairborne bra and panty sets. There's a lot of nice stuff at Target, Kohl's, Macy's, Dillard's, and Walmart - as long as they're matching color bra and panty sets. I'd rather shop Frederick's of Holloywood than VS!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 15, 2008)

im a 14D at the moment, however i am trying to lose say...10 kg's so i should be about a 10-12c hopefully lol haha


----------



## juizihunni (Feb 15, 2008)

38 D-DD, I think. Victoria Secret measurement aren't always correct. I bought 100 Ways bra and it didn't fit right, clamps my boobies.


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Feb 15, 2008)

I have small boobs,32A, and they fit my body just right. When I was like 13 or 14 I used to want them bigger but not anymore. I had learned to accept myself as I am, now I looove my small boobs






I'm more scared of them wanting to grow, lol.

*Shape, skin quality &amp; position are a lot more important than size imo*

Elle McPherson makes nice small sizes, target's gilian and o'malley line has some good push-ups but most of my bra are from La Perla, they makes really good bras for small chests but it's quite expensive though


----------



## tru1214a (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm a 34 DD, it sucks, back pain, gravity, and never finding the correct fit for a bra it's endless crap. I am thinking about a boob job to boost slightly and make them stay put so I an burn my ill fitting bras and go breast commando. lol. It's called a lift with augmentation, who knows it's not like they sag to my belly button or anything they are just ill supported and heavy so they need to put them closer to my chin, haha. Not to mention having to constantly adjust my bra everywhere I go because they want to pop out of the center of my bras all the time.


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif God you all make me feel huge. I wear an 18 top and 42D bra.



if it makes you feel any better I am 2x...in tops...

but on the other hand, I am just 40D.

I don't do much with bettie and veronica, I just hide them under clothes, since I don't like trolls looking at me.

Wow, looking through some of yall comments, being petite and having huge ta-ta's ain't fun it seems. I know someone that it hurts her back to, but she's plus sized.


----------



## LilDee (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tru1214a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a 34 DD, it sucks, back pain, gravity, and never finding the correct fit for a bra it's endless crap. I am thinking about a boob job to boost slightly and make them stay put so I an burn my ill fitting bras and go breast commando. lol. It's called a lift with augmentation, who knows it's not like they sag to my belly button or anything they are just ill supported and heavy so they need to put them closer to my chin, haha. Not to mention having to constantly adjust my bra everywhere I go because they want to pop out of the center of my bras all the time. I hate to do this to you, but you may want to try a bigger cup size, maybe even with a smaller backsize..
You shouldn't have to deal with pushing boobs back into your bra.. lol.. it's a pain..

Also, Mabey try a less plunging style.. You don't have to go fullcoverage or granny bra.. but mabey a balconette where the boobs are held upwards, rather than plunging to the center





Do you have a specialty store nearby?


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I guess I'm "average" then. I'm anywhere between a 12D-14D depending on the make of the bra. (34-36D)

Most of my friends have tiny boobs, so compared to them, they think I am Pamela Anderson lol I don't really think they're THAT big though.


----------



## -KT- (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm a 34 C now bordering a D since my breasts aren't fitting well in the cups anymore. Lol, it's hard to find nice bras sometimes but Fredericks of Hollywood had a big bra sale and I was able to find tons of really pretty bras for about $10.


----------



## themfluffysocks (Dec 17, 2013)

umm, so most of the posts I'm reading are by fully grown woman. I'm 5'3" (160 cm), 13 and an Australian 12D. 80% of my friends are a bigger size than me and I'm actually considered to have quite small boobs. Maybe it's just the area I'm from but I find it quite hard to believe that my size is an average on a fully grown woman and I'm only 13.


----------



## feemia (Dec 17, 2013)

The average US size is 36C. It was 34B 20 years ago, but the average has gone up because so many people in the US are overweight. Magazines like Cosmo and Glamour have been reporting this year that the average size is 34DD, but that is based on an un-scientific survey conducted by a bra manufacturer.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 11, 2014)

I was a 36C when I was 17 and then, as soon as I turned 18, my boobs began growing bigger. I am a 36DD (sometimes E) and a size 5. Plus, I am 5'3-5'4. It use to be annoying, but with exercise and an amazing bra, it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## pseudorocknroll (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm a 34C


----------



## pseudorocknroll (Jan 18, 2014)

I should say it this way: 5'3, 109 pounds, 34C


----------



## SLikes0001 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm a 34C.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jan 29, 2014)

I am a 32C. I have been wearing a 34C for years, but recently got measured as a 32C and wearing a smaller band size has helped a lot with the problems of the straps constantly falling down.


----------



## marie4u (Feb 6, 2014)

yes i t is the normal size.


----------



## BoySarah (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm a 34C


----------



## BoySarah (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a 32C. I have been wearing a 34C for years, but recently got measured as a 32C and wearing a smaller band size has helped a lot with the problems of the straps constantly falling down.
I'm 34c!  I need to get measured again.


----------



## Ginanimal (Feb 23, 2014)

Right now I wear a 38C, but I am about 40 lbs overweight, or over my "normal" size which is 5'7" and 130 lbs. When I am my "normal" weight I wear a 36B.  I would say my breast are a little bit smaller than the average 5'7" 130 lb. girl. So I suppose my breasts don't grow that much when I gain weight.


----------



## annatomical (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think its funny when girls say they want big boobs. Girls no you dont they are an aweful pain. I had a C cup when I was 13-14 and it was aweful, it hurt so bad. Now I have a D i could actually wear a DD but dont, and its still a pain and hurts worse. Girls who arm smaller dont know how lucky they are. Id kill to have some small ones! I wanna get a reduction but im scared of surgry.
Before you get a consultation for breast reduction surgery please get a referral to see physiotherapist and see if there is some musculoskeletal issue (which could be very minor) that can be fixed with massage and/or exercise first.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jun 8, 2014)

36DD here and totally happy with it. I want to lose a few pounds, but have been resisting because I actually don't want to lose any breast volume!

Also, I noticed a theme reading through this thread - a lot of girls with cup sizes on the small to average (A,B,C) complaining about back pain. I'm going to offer some advice that might not seem good, but I promise it will help.

If you are wearing a B or C cup and have back pain you need to get a fitting a go UP in cup size and DOWN in band size. You breasts need to receive their support from underneath, which mean you need a snugly fitting band. And _that_ means that the first few times you wear your bra that band will feel uncomfortably tight, because it has to be in order to still be supportive once it stretches and has been washed. If you have a band that is too loose, you will be relying on your straps for support, and that is putting pressure on your shoulders and back, causing pain.

With the decrease in bad sizing comes the increase in cup sizing (known as sister sizes). Which means that a 34C may actually need a 32D to feel comfortable. Or, even, a 30DD if she is very petite. Obviously, this is a size difficult to find which is why unscrupulous retailers (*cough Victoria's Secret cough*) will sell you the "next best thing" that is actually hurting your body.

With the larger cup sizes (DDD/E,F,G,H) the pain is a matter of sheer volume, and I am sure you ladies are already well aware of the limited number of supportive options that you have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My best suggestion for women of ALL cup sizes who are having difficulties and discomfort with their bras is to get properly fitted and then order one or two bras in your correct size. Bras shouldn't be washed after every wear (goes with the same diminishing support in the band that I mentioned above) so you don't need one in every color. A white and a nude, or perhaps nude and black is enough to get started.

If you don't trust the gals at the local mall, there are companies on line that will tell you what measurements to take, and then you can send them in, along with any concerns, and they will help you find your size. They usually are the ones who offer the greatest size selection.

If anyone ever has any questions, I am always free to answer them. I managed a lingerie shop for three years, and have seen just about every problem under the sun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: If your pain stems from something that can't be aided with a better-fitting bra, I am so sorry because that is awful. If you've tried different sizes and nothing works, I definitely agree with the above advice and see a medical professional who can rule out anything internal causing pain.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 3, 2015)

42 D? I lost a lot of weight recently so I went down in size. Sadly I had to purchase a few bras that I now can't wear. Big boobs usually means saggy boobs (if they are natural). I would get a lift in a second if I could afford it. I have never had any pain issues from large breasts. Is there a plus sized fashion thread anywhere on this forum?


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 3, 2015)

I hate that Victoria's Secret is so limited size wise. I pretty much avoid them. Even when I was at a low weight (36D or so) they had limited selection in my size.


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 3, 2015)

I am 32DD and while VS carries my size in some bras they aren't actually designed to fit on anyone with my frame (also happen to be 5'1) so they don't really fit properly no matter what. However, I haven't been able to find comfortable bras under 100$, which I really don't want to spend on breast holders.

 Anyone know good bra companies for petite/thin/full-chested women? I find people cater to full-chested and petite women but they seem to assume these women must all be morbidly obese.


----------



## Samantha Schierloh (Jan 3, 2015)

It's really interesting (and a bit sad) to me that well over half of the posts in this thread mention people are unhappy with their breast size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For the record, I'm a 36 D- and my boobs are actually one of my favorite physical features!


----------



## Klariata (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm 16 and a 34C, the biggest in my family! Does that make me above average?


----------



## Adler17 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm a 36D.


----------



## miamaelia (Feb 10, 2022)

Bought some Betsey Johnson bras in my "sister size" (34C) as they were sold out in my regular size (36B). Debating as to whether or not I should exchange for the 36B.

Do you ever wear your sister's sizes or stick with your regular size?


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 19, 2022)

34 B cup is fine with me


----------

